# Where in Hell?



## OULobo (Jan 13, 2004)

Find out what plane of hell you belong on if it were up to Dante. 

http://www.4degreez.com/misc/dante-inferno-test.mv

I'm a second plane denizen, but I ranked pretty close to purgatory. Mabey I can be saved. At least I'm stuck there with Cleopatra and Helen of Troy.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 13, 2004)

Second Level...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2004)

*Denies all* 

The Dante's Inferno Test has banished you to the Second Level of Hell!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 13, 2004)

the physical fights question was difficult...does sparring count? 


dang....i'm pretty far down...7th level...

Guarded by the Minotaur, who snarls in fury, and encircled within the river Phlegethon, filled with boiling blood, is the Seventh Level of Hell. The violent, the assasins, the tyrants, and the war-mongers lament their pitiless mischiefs in the river, while centaurs armed with bows and arrows shoot those who try to escape their punishment. The stench here is overpowering. This level is also home to the wood of the suicides- stunted and gnarled trees with twisting branches and poisoned fruit. At the time of final judgement, their bodies will hang from their branches. In those branches the Harpies, foul birdlike creatures with human faces, make their nests. Beyond the wood is scorching sand where those who committed violence against God and nature are showered with flakes of fire that rain down against their naked bodies. Blasphemers and sodomites writhe in pain, their tongues more loosed to lamentation, and out of their eyes gushes forth their woe. Usurers, who followed neither nature nor art, also share company in the Seventh Level.


....but i'm really not that violent...honest...i think it was a misjudge...

...my two friends got 5th and 6th level...weirdness...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2004)

Least you got Violent.. I ended up with Lustful *snorts*




Purgatory 	Repenting Believers 	Very Low

Level 1 - Limbo 	Virtuous Non-Believers 	Very Low

Level 2 	Lustful 	Extreme

Level 3 	Gluttonous 	Very High

Level 4 	Prodigal and Avaricious 	High

Level 5 	Wrathful and Gloomy 	Very High

Level 6 - The City of Dis 	Heretics 	Moderate

Level 7 	Violent 	High

Level 8- the Malebolge 	Fraudulent, Malicious, Panderers 	Extreme

Level 9 - Cocytus 	Treacherous


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 13, 2004)

I think what got me there was answering yes to the physical fights question b/c of sparring...and answering true to the some people just deserve to die one...


----------



## OULobo (Jan 13, 2004)

I think a lot of people get level 2 because the things that Dante considered lustful are now a little more acceptable. Otherwise I . . . I mean some people would be burn at the stake for their actions.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I think what got me there was answering yes to the physical fights question b/c of sparring...and answering true to the some people just deserve to die one... *



I answered yes to those too...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I think a lot of people get level 2 because the things that Dante considered lustful are now a little more acceptable. Otherwise I . . . I mean some people would be burn at the stake for their actions.  *



Yeppers.. that and I have lived many years.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I answered yes to those too... *



hehe


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2004)

7th level for me....

now thats funny.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 13, 2004)

Dang. Level 3

Third Level of Hell

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the third circle, you find yourself amidst eternal rain, maledict, cold, and heavy. The gluttons are punished here, lying in the filthy mixture of shadows and of putrid water. Because you consumed in excess, you meet your fate beneath the cold, dirty rain, amidst the other souls that there lay unhappily in the stinking mud. Cerebus, a canine monster cruel and uncouth with his three heads and red eyes, dwells in this level. He growls and tears at the damned with his teeth and claws

*remider... purchase suit of armour*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *7th level for me....
> 
> now thats funny.  *



Yay! There's someone to spend these wretched days with! Welcome, Kaith! 


...kathie got the 2nd level, tess...hehe.



...reading the descrip of 7th level...there's some things that i need not mention here that woulda gotten me there :angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I'm not gluttonous.. and certainly not violent.. nor treacherous.. but Kathie getting in Level 2????  Egad.. I'm going to go hide now...


----------



## 2fisted (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently I'm one of the eternally horny ones too..

The wretched King Minos has decided your fate. His tale wraps around his body 2 times.
The sweet light no longer strikes against your eyes. Your shade has been banished to... the Second Level of Hell! 
Second Level of Hell

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You have come to a place mute of all light, where the wind bellows as the sea does in a tempest. This is the realm where the lustful spend eternity. Here, sinners are blown around endlessly by the unforgiving winds of unquenchable desire as punishment for their transgressions. The infernal hurricane that never rests hurtles the spirits onward in its rapine, whirling them round, and smiting, it molests them. You have betrayed reason at the behest of your appetite for pleasure, and so here you are doomed to remain. Cleopatra and Helen of Troy are two that share in your fate.


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 13, 2004)

Level 5, naughty me!

Ian.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 13, 2004)

The Eigth Plane of Hell is where they tell me I belong.

Level                 Score

Purgatory          Very Low

Level1 - Limbo  High

Level 2              High

Level 3              High

Level 4              Low

Level 5              Moderate

Level 6              Moderate

Level 7              Low

Level 8              Very High

Level 9              Low

I think if I would have answered no to pagen beliefs and fortuen tellers I think I would have been better off


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2004)

I seem to be lustful; with heavy overtones of wrathfulness.  
Oh well; what are they going to do; take away my brithday and send me to the second level of hell???


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 13, 2004)

wow...my roommate christina is a good one! she got the 1st level...

Charon ushers you across the river Acheron, and you find yourself upon the brink of grief's abysmal valley. You are in Limbo, a place of sorrow without torment. You encounter a seven-walled castle, and within those walls you find rolling fresh meadows illuminated by the light of reason, whereabout many shades dwell. These are the virtuous pagans, the great philosophers and authors, unbaptised children, and others unfit to enter the kingdom of heaven. You share company with Caesar, Homer, Virgil, Socrates, and Aristotle. There is no punishment here, and the atmosphere is peaceful, yet sad.


----------



## someguy (Jan 14, 2004)

Your fate has been decided....
You are one of the lucky ones! Because of your virtue and beliefs, you have escaped eternal punishment. You are sent to Purgatory! 
Umm okie well yeah.  I' m going to purgatory.  Intresting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 14, 2004)

*narrows eyes... ahhhh a Pure one going to purgatory... *grinning wickedly*


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 14, 2004)

Me and spike jones think it's getting crowded here in the second level.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 14, 2004)

...boy...am I in for it...

Ninth Level of Hell - Cocytus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the deepest level of hell, where the fallen angel Satan himself resides. His wings flap eternally, producing chilling cold winds that freeze the thick ice found in Cocytus. The three faces of Satan, black, red, and yellow, can be seen with mouths gushing bloody foam and eyes forever weeping, as they chew on the three traitors, Judas, Brutus, and Cassius. This place is furthest removed from the source of all light and warmth. Sinners here are frozen deep in the ice, faces out, eyes and mouths frozen shut. Traitors against God, country, family, and benefactors lament their sins in this frigid pit of despair.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 14, 2004)

...damn...I can't be _that_ evil...can I?  :EG:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 14, 2004)

> ...damn...I can't be that evil...can I?



ummmm....
apparently so.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2004)

The river Styx runs through this level of Hell, and in it are punished the wrathful and the gloomy. The former are forever lashing out at each other in anger, furious and naked, tearing each other piecemeal with their teeth. The latter are gurgling in the black mud, slothful and sullen, withdrawn from the world. Their lamentations bubble to the surface as they try to repeat a doleful hymn, though with unbroken words they cannot say it. Because you lived a cruel, vindictive and hateful life, you meet your fate in the Styx.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...damn...I can't be that evil...can I?  :EG: *



If you look carefully.. you will notice.. tis not evil .. tis you're a Traitor...

....."Traitors against God, country, family, and benefactors lament their sins in this frigid pit of despair."

I can see that..........

I'm in level 2.. which is Lustful...
Tisn't how bad we are but how we answered the questions.. *bites tongue*


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *...and in it are punished the wrathful and the gloomy. The former are forever lashing out at each other in anger, furious and naked, tearing each other piecemeal with their teeth. The latter are gurgling in the black mud, slothful and sullen, withdrawn from the world. *



So which are you?  Wrathful or gloomy?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 14, 2004)

Guess where I scored...

Purgatory

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You have escaped damnation and made it to Purgatory, a place where the dew of repentance washes off the stain of sin and girds the spirit with humility. Through contrition, confession, and satisfaction by works of righteousness, you must make your way up the mountain. As the sins are cleansed from your soul, you will be illuminated by the Sun of Divine Grace, and you will join other souls, smiling and happy, upon the summit of this mountain. Before long you will know the joys of Paradise as you ascend to the ethereal realm of Heaven.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So which are you?  Wrathful or gloomy? *



Both.  I hate everyone, and then I get depressed cuz I am alone.  Hehehe.  To quote Voltaire: (the Goth Singer, not the author) 

"It gets so lonley being evil
What I'd do to see a smile
Even for a little while
And no one loves you when you're evil
I'm lying though my teeth!
Your tears are all the company I need!"


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm in Limbo (Level 1). :shrug:

At least I have Socrates and Aristotle to keep me company. They should be able to keep my mind occupied for eternity I guess.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 14, 2004)

...hm...violents....homosexuals...suicides....i seem to belong okay... (never attempted the latter, mind)

...should back up my position on the poll


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 14, 2004)

but I'm not a traitor...I answered that I'd never betray my country or country's men...sheesh.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but I'm not a traitor...I answered that I'd never betray my country or country's men...sheesh. *




I think you just got dealt a dirty hand...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

no...I just think it's cause _it_ knows I'm evil....:EG:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 15, 2004)

Second level... sex and food, baby!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 15, 2004)

*thinking I'll have to have a chat with Cleopatra and Helen of Troy*  *snickers*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 15, 2004)

*brandishes a large pointy stick with nail in the end and hunts those darn harpies*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **thinking I'll have to have a chat with Cleopatra and Helen of Troy*  *snickers* *



...you usually talk to them anyways.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 15, 2004)

They sent me to the 8th level:  Many and varied sinners suffer eternally in the multi-leveled Malebolge, an ampitheatre-shapped pit of despair Wholly of stone and of an iron colour: Those guilty of fraudulence and malice; the seducers and pimps, who are whipped by horned demons; the hypocrites, who struggle to walk in lead-lined cloaks; the barraters, who are ducked in boiling pitch by demons known as the Malebranche. The simonists, wedged into stone holes, and whose feet are licked by flames, kick and writhe desperately. The magicians, diviners, fortune tellers, and panderers are all here, as are the thieves. Some wallow in human excrement. Serpents writhe and wrap around men, sometimes fusing into each other. Bodies are torn apart. When you arrive, you will want to put your hands over your ears because of the lamentations of the sinners here, who are afflicted with scabs like leprosy, and lay sick on the ground, furiously scratching their skin off with their nails. Indeed, justice divine doth smite them with its hammer.


However, I also got a "very high" score on Level 2.........I wonder if we can switch.  Level 2 sounds like more fun to me. hehe

Erin


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...you usually talk to them anyways.   *



Hush you... giving all my secrets away.. *Pokes*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

haha!!!  well, then....er....haha!!....yes...ahem..


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jan 15, 2004)

Purgatory!! Haha, suckers...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

damn it....I can't help it I'm evil......apparently I'm the only one on the Ninth Level....jeez....what am I...Satan's right-hand man...oy.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

Is that why it's so cold when I'm near you?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **thinking I'll have to have a chat with Cleopatra and Helen of Troy*  *snickers* *


 Just tell them to bring dinner with them and everything will be copacetic. 

Ironic, isn't it, that Cleo died after being bitten on the breast and Helen was a trojan.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Is that why it's so cold when I'm near you? *



Strange one.. I feel Heat when I'm near him..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Just tell them to bring dinner with them and everything will be copacetic.
> 
> Ironic, isn't it, that Cleo died after being bitten on the breast and Helen was a trojan. *



*snickers*


Very Ironic :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Strange one.. I feel Heat when I'm near him.. *




Cuz he likes you. He turns off the heater for me...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Cuz he likes you. He turns off the heater for me... *


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

i'm confused myself....i'm not feelin well and slept a lot today....forgive me if i make less sense than normal...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *forgive me if i make less sense than normal... *



there's normally no sense to be made....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

Senseless nonsense I say..


*scampers over to nip a chocolate truffle outta Cleo's hand*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **scampers over to nip a chocolate truffle outta Cleo's hand* *




oh.....my....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*sardonic smile*


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 16, 2004)

Second level.  That was no surprise.

I always wanted to hook up with Helen of Troy...now I'll get the chance.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2004)

...I think The QoP has taken that level over...she'll soon have her minions waffling this way and that and have shrubberies of armadillos everywhere...


----------



## someguy (Jan 17, 2004)

I nees some company in purgatory.   Bah I'm coming down.  2nd level sounds like its where the partys at.  Its like every ones there.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2004)

...I happen to be on the Ninth level.....no one wants to visit me..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 17, 2004)

*skips down from 7th to 9th, finds it too cold, and goes back*


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 17, 2004)

That great writer, Dante, was SUCH an...an...a'hole.

Limbo for me.

The best single comment I've ever heard about Going to Hell came from a fellow student, Alex---

Robert (on the mat): "You're going to hell for that, you know."

Alex (instantaneously): "Yeah, but at least I'll know everybody."


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *That great writer, Dante, was SUCH an...an...a'hole.
> 
> Limbo for me.
> ...


 My mother used to say about me that "Heaven don't want ya and hell is afraid you'll take over."  Wise woman.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 18, 2004)

If this is all true, and Dante's vision is correct, then all of the girls from the "Girls Gone Wild" video are going to be on the second level, correct?  

Now...WHO is going to Heavan?  

Let's say I get my life straight...put corporeal immorality to the side and lead a chaste life.  When I die the following year (by exploding with frustration) I will go to Paradise, given my reformation.

Now...I get there and see some absolutely beautiful female vision, a kindred soul who has made it to the Pearly Gates because of her pure nature.  Let's say right then and there I slip and lust in my heart.

Do I then get kicked downstairs?

How does that work?  Is it like academic tenure?  Once you've got it, you're in for good?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **skips down from 7th to 9th, finds it too cold, and goes back* *



soon as Satan gets lazy...he'll be on the oust....then this Ninth Level's gonna get some central air and maybe a night light..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *soon as Satan gets lazy...he'll be on the oust....then this Ninth Level's gonna get some central air and maybe a night light.. *




Scared the dark, are we?

but surely your computer is a good night light...damned if you'd part with something such as that....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

not scared...I do some of my best work in the dark.    but perpeptual darkness is a different thing entirely...


----------



## OULobo (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *If this is all true, and Dante's vision is correct, then all of the girls from the "Girls Gone Wild" video are going to be on the second level, correct?
> 
> Now...WHO is going to Heavan?
> ...



Attaction is natural, not lustful. Either way I always thought of the souls in heaven as visions that inspire joy much like the first time you see a happy healthy infant. Besides, will you be lustful in heaven when there are no more hormonal urges to taint your thoughts? It's like my girl always says, "Why is everything always about sex with you." Because I bath in testosterone.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 19, 2004)

> "Why is everything always about sex with you."


Ah, the mantra of every woman on the face of the earth.  The answer is that we're wired that way.  Sorry, Honey, nothing I can do about it.  It's in my DNA.

Steve, the way I understand passing through the Pearly Gates is that you will spend eternity worshiping at the feet of God and not have any other care so recognizing that another soul in heaven is attractive or not shouldn't be a worry.

For those of you that ever watched Rowan Atkinson on Blackadder... do you remember the episode where he is at the bedside of a nobleman who is about to die and is dressed as a cleric while his father, the king, is on the other side of the bed?  The king is trying to convince the ill man to give his land to the king while Blackadder must convince him to give the land to the church.  The king threatens Blackadder who in turn explains to the dying man that heavan is for people who enjoy harps, and angels and being chaste and the like while hell is for people who enjoy lust, gluttony, drinking and so on.  He paints quite the picture of debauchery for the ill nobleman who decides he'd rather go to hell and party than go to heaven and be bored.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 19, 2004)

"The only thing I'll take other than a one way pass to God's mansion, is the only air-conditioned office in Hell. Either way you gatta earn it.


----------



## Athena (Jan 20, 2004)

limbo for me too... i'm moderately lustful and very much a heretic, though. and a tad bit malicious. it was touch and go for a minute there, i guess, but in the end i'm virtuous. lucky for me there's such a thing as charity.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by OULobo
> *"The only thing I'll take other than a one way pass to God's mansion, is the only air-conditioned office in Hell. Either way you gatta earn it. *



there's a condo beside the flaming lake waiting for me...getting FedEx'ed to hell in a handbasket for me...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 20, 2004)

Gonna develop it into a vacation resort soon?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 21, 2004)

> "Why is everything always about sex with you." Because I bath in testosterone.



You BATHE in it?  Where do you buy it?  I didn't know you could buy it in bulk...I thought it was by prescription only, in those little gel applicators.

Michael Jackson needs to give up bathing in Evian and follow your lead.




> there's a condo beside the flaming lake waiting for me.



Do they have Time Shares?  How much down is required?  Does the complex have a gym?  I think a sauna would be redundant and retrieving golf balls from the lake quite a challenge.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by hardheadjarhead
> *Do they have Time Shares? *



dunno about all that, but I'm sure there'll be extra rooms.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *I thought it was by prescription only, in those little gel applicators. *



Hehe, so true (one brand is AndroGel), and thank God for us ladies that you can't buy it in bulk!!!  Does it tell you anything that testosterone is a controlled substance?  Right up there with Lorcet and Lortab.  Yeah, we really don't want you having it!  hehe.

Erin


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 21, 2004)

*mumbling under breath ...I must have an overabundance of the 'T' word...cuz I .. never mind.. *


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 21, 2004)

hehehe..............depends on the guy


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *dunno about all that, but I'm sure there'll be extra rooms.   *



Ohhhhhhhh dungeon type?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **mumbling under breath ...I must have an overabundance of the 'T' word... *



...er...?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2004)

I have taken this test every day for a week and have pretty much ended up in the 2nd level every single time.  I believe dante called the second level Dis.  I think this describes the frustration that lands people there.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...er...?   *



*Pokes* whispers in your ear.. what level am I in? and why would I be there?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

well, der...but...the hell's the T...?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

testosterone.........and if you don't know what that is........I'll kill you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well, der...but...the hell's the T...? *



You so do make me roll me owls don't you...

*makes a mental note to so poke you tonight~!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 22, 2004)

> *mumbling under breath ...I must have an overabundance of the 'T' word...cuz I .. never mind.. *



Some women have quite a bit more than others, and don't look at all masculine.  They have the libido of males, though.

Sadly, I never dated them, but I've met several women like that.  They're the only ones men can truly relate to BECAUSE THEY KNOW OUR PAIN.

What pain, you ask?  The concussive pain of walking into walls when you see some cutie and your head snaps in that direction, blinding you to your brisk-paced approach towards a solid mass of masonry.  The pain of having to see cheesecake (or beefcake...take your pick) daily spread across magazine covers, alluring, dynamic, and scantily clad...and you don't have the money to buy the mag, having blown it on a cappucino.  The pain of having to sit on a long flight next to a ridiculously, *downright obscenely* attractive person...and having your significant other right there next to you...and the tremendous mustering of the physical FORCE it takes NOT TO STARE--our wedding ring growing heavy, glowing with the incandescence of guilt...knowing that if we look we'll get a sharp elbow to the ribs or worse.

Somewhere...somewhere there is help for me.  

<sniffle...>



Regards,


Steve


----------



## OULobo (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, I guess I should think twice about this engagment thing.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *The concussive pain of walking into walls *



Hell...I do this and I don't need anything to distract or affect me...


*pats him on the shoulder* Tis why I'm glad I was born female...so I can bring that kinda pain onto some guys...*evil grin*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

*chortles* 

Not saying a word..


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Sadly, I never dated them, but I've met several women like that.   *




I'm single! And that's all I'm saying......hehehe :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by hardheadjarhead
> *The concussive pain of walking into walls when you see some cutie and your head snaps in that direction, blinding you to your brisk-paced approach towards a solid mass of masonry.  *



and people wonder why I wear sunglasses in doors.     I swear to Christ that females can hear the muscles in the neck contract when our heads turn...but I'll be damned if that ultrasonic hearing can pick up eyeballs moving.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *The pain of having to sit on a long flight next to a ridiculously, downright obscenely attractive person...and having your significant other right there next to you...and the tremendous mustering of the physical FORCE it takes NOT TO STARE--our wedding ring growing heavy, glowing with the incandescence of guilt...*



"...One Ring to rule them all and in the Darkness bind them."


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

Tis quite annoying to hear that crinkling of muscles...or the goopy swish of eyeballs....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

Glad I am too old to hear that nasty sound.. Gag...


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 22, 2004)

Your fate has been decided....
You are one of the lucky ones! Because of your virtue and beliefs, you have escaped eternal punishment. You are sent to the First Level of Hell - Limbo! 
First Level of Hell - Limbo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Charon ushers you across the river Acheron, and you find yourself upon the brink of grief's abysmal valley. You are in Limbo, a place of sorrow without torment. You encounter a seven-walled castle, and within those walls you find rolling fresh meadows illuminated by the light of reason, whereabout many shades dwell. These are the virtuous pagans, the great philosophers and authors, unbaptised children, and others unfit to enter the kingdom of heaven. You share company with Caesar, Homer, Virgil, Socrates, and Aristotle. There is no punishment here, and the atmosphere is peaceful, yet sad.


Here is how you matched up against all the levels:
(Click on a level for more info) 
Level Who are sent there? Score 
Purgatory  Repenting Believers  Very Low 
Level 1 - Limbo  Virtuous Non-Believers  Very High 
Level 2  Lustful  High 
Level 3  Gluttonous  Low 
Level 4  Prodigal and Avaricious  Very Low 
Level 5  Wrathful and Gloomy  Very Low 
Level 6 - The City of Dis  Heretics  Low 
Level 7  Violent  Moderate 
Level 8- the Malebolge  Fraudulent, Malicious, Panderers  Moderate 
Level 9 - Cocytus  Treacherous  Low


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Tis quite annoying to hear that crinkling of muscles...or the goopy swish of eyeballs.... *



won't be hearing my eyeballs...I've learned to look with peripheral vision.   :ultracool


----------



## Seig (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but I'll be damned if that ultrasonic hearing can pick up eyeballs moving.   *


You are wrong, as usual.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *won't be hearing my eyeballs...I've learned to look with peripheral vision.   :ultracool *



Thus you wear sunglasses all the time? weirdo...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You are wrong, as usual. *



again...why I wear sunglasses all the time...but ya gotta make sure they have the polarized lenses...:ultracool


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 23, 2004)

I was only partially joking.  Back in 1987 I really did, in fact, walk into a concrete wall at a high rate of speed when distracted by this absolutely adorable woman.  Of course, she didn't miss this graceful movement on my part.

It hurt, too.  

Since then I've mastered the covert glance.  I was young back then, and unskilled.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Since then I've mastered the covert glance. I was young back then, and unskilled.


 You have done well, young Grasshopper.  When you can snatch the ogle from under the nose of the wife you will be ready.:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *When you can snatch the ogle from under the nose of the wife you will be ready.:asian: *



...just can't look like this..:erg:


----------



## OULobo (Jan 23, 2004)

The trick is, when you see them coming and they are going to walk by you, you turn around before they even reach you and act like you are already looking that way when they walk by.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 23, 2004)

...this man speaks from experience.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...this man speaks from experience.   *



Years of study and research.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

hopefully no walking into solid masonry objects as fore mentioned.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 26, 2004)

> hopefully no walking into solid masonry objects as fore mentioned.



I seem to be the sole person with that dubious talent.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

Don't worry.  Everyone needs a good talent.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hopefully no walking into solid masonry objects as fore mentioned.   *



Only once, but she was worth it.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 26, 2004)

> Only once, but she was worth it.



You too?  What a relief.  I thought I was the only one.

Maybe we should form a support group.  





Regards,


Steve


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by hardheadjarhead
> *Maybe we should form a support group. *



...or get an eye exam from all those ogles.  :erg:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...or get an eye exam from all those ogles.  :erg: *




Is that why the guys vision is goin down the tubes?? Hmms...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

..methinks mine is from staring at a pc monitor for years and playing video games.....worth it though..


----------



## CloudChaser (Jan 27, 2004)

darn! i only made it mid-way:


The wretched King Minos has decided your fate. His tale wraps around his body 5 times.
The sweet light no longer strikes against your eyes. Your shade has been banished to... the Fifth Level of Hell! 
Fifth Level of Hell

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The river Styx runs through this level of Hell, and in it are punished the wrathful and the gloomy. The former are forever lashing out at each other in anger, furious and naked, tearing each other piecemeal with their teeth. The latter are gurgling in the black mud, slothful and sullen, withdrawn from the world. Their lamentations bubble to the surface as they try to repeat a doleful hymn, though with unbroken words they cannot say it. Because you lived a cruel, vindictive and hateful life, you meet your fate in the Styx.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 28, 2004)

> The river Styx runs through this level of Hell, and in it are punished the wrathful and the gloomy. The former are forever lashing out at each other in anger, furious and naked, tearing each other piecemeal with their teeth.



This sounds rather fun.  I know some people that PAY to have this done to them.  Of course, I've NEVER done this, and never will again.


Can we change levels if we commit a variety of sins?


Regards,



Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

Never will again eh Steve *wicked laugh*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by hardheadjarhead
> *The former are forever lashing out at each other in anger, furious and naked, tearing each other piecemeal with their teeth. *



man...his idea of fun differs from mine slightly... ...however, Level 2 does sound fun...minus the whole waffling around with a fan made of fronds...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *minus the whole waffling around with a fan made of fronds... *



That's the best part!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

the hell you say...well...yeah...I say...hehe.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes........we're talking about hell.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *man...his idea of fun differs from mine slightly... ...however, Level 2 does sound fun...minus the whole waffling around with a fan made of fronds... *



Methinks I shall make you a frondy fan


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

methinks I shall burn it in the Ninth Level.  :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

thought it was cold down there... *languid smile*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

not while I'm there.  hehe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*snorts*


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

At least I'll have lots of company in the second level.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *At least I'll have lots of company in the second level. *


 Yeah, with that many martial artists in that level we should be able to take over.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

..the Ninth Level's already underway......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yeah, with that many martial artists in that level we should be able to take over. *



oh yeah.. *Already is plotting to get Cleo and Helen off the thrones.*


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 30, 2004)

> plotting to get Cleo and Helen off the thrones




What's on the entertainment schedule?  Or need I ask?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *What's on the entertainment schedule?  Or need I ask?
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on my mood


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by hardheadjarhead
> *What's on the entertainment schedule?  Or need I ask?*



and whether nor not the male slaves are in an upheaval....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *not while I'm there.  hehe.   *




yeah, he'll have the heat turned up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

*pondering on slave boys duties......*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pondering on slave boys duties......* *




Thus you're on the 2nd level...


...*looks at jen, prods her w/ stick* (she's napping in my room )


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> oh yeah.. *Already is plotting to get Cleo and Helen off the thrones.*


 Cool, they can bunk with me.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Cool, they can bunk with me. *



...this man's on the up and up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Cool, they can bunk with me. *



I said DeThrone them.. not debunk them..


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I said DeThrone them.. not debunk them..  *


 Tess, you know how I love a good play on words! That's a good one.  Well, maybe they'll need a shoulder to cry on after you have usurped their place.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Well, maybe they'll need a shoulder to cry on after you have usurped their place. *



...good thing he has two of them.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh yeah.. *Already is plotting to get Cleo and Helen off the thrones.* *


Uh oh, they took over the bath room and Tess is unhappy.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...can't have three females and only one bathroom...oh, wait...this is hell...:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pondering on slave boys duties......* *


Make them do my chores so I can play in my shop.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...can't have three females and only one bathroom...oh, wait...this is hell...:shrug: *


Does that mean there are stocking hanging on the shower rod?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

three women...two legs a piece...I hope....that's lotsa stockings...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

three times two is six.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *three times two is six. *


 Wow! She can do math! Here, have a cookie!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Uh oh, they took over the bath room and Tess is unhappy. *




Good Grief.. leave it to a guy to think 'Throne' in a bathroom.. *rolls owls*

*SWATS*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *three women...two legs a piece...I hope....that's lotsa stockings...:shrug: *



*POKES re: stockings :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Wow! She can do math! Here, have a cookie! *



Aww, a pretty cookie! Thank you.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Good Grief.. leave it to a guy to think 'Throne' in a bathroom.. *rolls owls* *



tis where males make all life choices.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

So that's what your doing in there for so long!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *So that's what your doing in there for so long! *



Wait, I thought it was us women who took a long time in the bathorom!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

the bathroom is the only place males can go....and not be yelled at for doing nothing...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the bathroom is the only place males can go....and not be yelled at for doing nothing...:shrug: *




Unless you stay in there for hours doing nothing and the female wants to use the bathroom......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

that's why we have two.


----------



## Reprobate (Feb 1, 2004)

I took the test, and was honest for once in my life:



> The sweet light no longer strikes against your eyes. Your shade has been banished to... the Eigth Level of Hell - the Malebolge!
> Eigth Level of Hell - the Malebolge
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Guess my nick is not an arbitrary one...


----------



## Zepp (Feb 1, 2004)

Woohoo! 8th level! 

Apparently I'm about as bad as they come.  :EG:


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the bathroom is the only place males can go....and not be yelled at for doing nothing...:shrug: *


You obviously did not grow up around Gail.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

...I've heard that story before......:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...can't have three females and only one bathroom...oh, wait...this is hell...:shrug: *



this coming from the guy that we were having to wait on to get prettied up in the bathroom while 3 girls managed to get done and still had to wait on him.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *this coming from the guy that we were having to wait on to get prettied up in the bathroom while 3 girls managed to get done and still had to wait on him. *




That's impressive that three girls beat a guy in that manner!


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

He has longer legs to shave than you three do.


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 4, 2004)

Only second! I got seventh level.


----------



## Furtry (Feb 4, 2004)

When I answered honestly I was sent to level 9 
Then I decided to try 'my way, which sent me to purgatory :shrug: 
The way I look at it is this; Die of boredom and you still will spend forever climbing the mountain. Do your thing and you will eventually get to heaven, after going trough all the levels of hell.
Since in death there is no concept of time and forever is forever, have it all now and you'll get to heaven eventually


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *He has longer legs to shave than you three do. *



most definately wasn't my legs....Randy's razor was possessed and decided to trim places on my face that I had not wanted to trim...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

And what exactly are you and Randy doing sharing razors??????? Or should I not ask........


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

*looks around*


...well...it IS hell...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

If I had to share a razor with a guy, it would be.........


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 4, 2004)

seig will agree, i remember him complaining about tess using his razors, the really nice type...i must say there is just something about using a guys razor, my poor dad and brother, they must have wanted to kill me cause i would always grab theirs...guess that's why i basically have my own bathroom now so i can't


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *seig will agree, i remember him complaining about tess using his razors, the really nice type...i must say there is just something about using a guys razor, my poor dad and brother, they must have wanted to kill me cause i would always grab theirs...guess that's why i basically have my own bathroom now so i can't  *




I used to steal my dad's razors, too. theys nice!


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

Tess and I now have three razors, two for her and one for me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL. I'm sure dad is glad the women of the house moved out!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *And what exactly are you and Randy doing sharing razors??????? Or should I not ask........ *



I had forgotten my Mach 3, and we had happened to go to Target to buy a PS2 adapter so that we could play in the hotel room..hehe    ...and he had to buy new blades, so I asked if I could use the razor in the morning.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *i must say there is just something about using a guys razor, my poor dad and brother *



there friggin' must be...us guys go and grab our razor and go to take the first swipe and the damn blade is dull and instead of cutting the hair...it all gets pulled...at least you females can _cover_ your legs...sheesh.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> * two for her *



One for each leg?!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know about you guys.......I only like using my own razor.  It's like my toothbrush........gotta have my own!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *there friggin' must be...us guys go and grab our razor and go to take the first swipe and the damn blade is dull and instead of cutting the hair...it all gets pulled...at least you females can cover your legs...sheesh. *



so is that why you go so long without shaving?  can't cover the boo-boos?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *so is that why you go so long without shaving?  can't cover the boo-boos? *



last week was because I was being lazy and hadn't left the house in five days cause of the snow and ice...so I had no reason to shave.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *One for each leg?!  *


Nope, she has one for each sink.


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *so is that why you go so long without shaving?  can't cover the boo-boos? *


I shave once a week, wether I need to or not.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 6, 2004)

...I gotta shave every other day...whether I _want_ to or not...:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I gotta shave every other day...whether I want to or not...:shrug: *


I should....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I gotta shave every other day...whether I want to or not...:shrug: *



I shave everyday and is I go out at night many times I shave again . 

OH Well, c'est la vie


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 7, 2004)

at least you guys only have to shave your faces....that takes less time to do than shaving legs...can't go running around with hairy legs, yucks


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

...what surprises me is that guys only have to shave from ear to ear...and most still cut themselves... ....females have to shave from the right big toe up to...er...to the left big toe...and they don't cut themselves half as much as I see guys do...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..females have to shave from the right big toe *



I don't know about the other females here, but I don't shave my feet.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

that wasn't including the feet you schmuck...:rofl: ...it was just a point of reference....:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

The "point of reference" should be the right ankle!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

schmuck, beast, grasshopper, cute.......there was something else that I was, but I can't remember.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

hell, I've been called a horse, mule, yeti, duck, dog, cat, beast...and probably some more farmyard animals that I can't think of at this moment...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> * farmyard animals*



Coincidence?  I think not!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

listen up beast...:hammer: ...don't make me throttle you...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 7, 2004)

...there's a few others i could say...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

this is a family show!  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 7, 2004)

exactly why i didn't say them


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...what surprises me is that guys only have to shave from ear to ear...and most still cut themselves... ....females have to shave from the right big toe up to...er...to the left big toe...and they don't cut themselves half as much as I see guys do... *



Well, I think it is because of all those women who borrow the guys razor and does not tell him until his face is bleeding.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *listen up beast...:hammer: ...don't make me throttle you... *



throttle.........not quite sure what that is, but I think I might like it!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *throttle.........not quite sure what that is, but I think I might like it!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahaha *



Erin,

Not to draw your personal preference into this, so I will just explain. 

To throttle something means to choke off or to restrict. The throtle on your car is closed and as the pedal is pushed down it is opened to allow for more air flow.

So to throttle a person means to choke them.  

:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *So to throttle a person means to choke them.
> 
> :asian: *



Isn't it shaped like a stick though?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by Rich Parsons
> *Not to draw your personal preference into this, so I will just explain. *



...yeah..we definately don't wanna do that.   :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...what surprises me is that guys only have to shave from ear to ear...and most still cut themselves... ....females have to shave from the right big toe up to...er...to the left big toe...and they don't cut themselves half as much as I see guys do... *



what can i say we're talented like that


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah...but computer literacy is another matter entirely...


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

_Another_ thread gone to hell.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> * Another thread gone to hell. *



To be honest I don't even know what the original topic of this thread was, I just came into the conversation.

and Chronuss, leave my computer illiteracy out of this blah blah blah


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *To be honest I don't even know what the original topic of this thread was, I just came into the conversation.
> 
> and Chronuss, leave my computer illiteracy out of this blah blah blah  *


 The thread was hell....welcome.  How was the trip down here? 



> Isn't it shaped like a stick though?


 Nope, the ones in the older cars are more of a circle...sorry to disappoint.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Nope, the ones in the older cars are more of a circle...sorry to disappoint. *



Hmmm......I don't know what I was thinking of then......probably just made something up!  haha


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Hmmm......I don't know what I was thinking of then......probably just made something up!  haha *


 Yes, wishful thinking can make you do that sometimes.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *I don't know what I was thinking of then......*



...whoda imagined that..:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> * leave my computer illiteracy out of this blah blah blah  *



blah, blah, blah is about all you hear when I start talking about pc's...I might as well be using double-speak...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yes, wishful thinking can make you do that sometimes. *




Maybe the gear shift.  Is that a stick?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...whoda imagined that..:rofl: *




Listen here buddy.......I know all about the causes and pathophysiology of acute renal failure.........want me to show you the causes? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

...I want nothing to know about renal failure....just like I don't think you would like to know how to set up IP ranges within a domain using binary...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

I would like to know why my computer sucks, but you don't seem to know that!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

*coughcoughcompaqcoughcough*....and your laptop seems to have continuous memory dumps....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

It doesn't want to remember....... It has Alzheimer's.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

....I think my first reason explains it.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't help it they MADE me buy it.........evil conspiracy!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

oh, yes...the vile computer gnomes made you buy it...damn them..:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

They do exist.  I will send them after you as you sleep.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

no...my anti-virus program actually _works_...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

That takes all the fun out of it!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

not for me it doesn't.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

.........wondering if you read the instructions on how to use it..........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yep yep...and update weekly.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

well hmph!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

maybe we should move the halo stuff over to this thread....has more pertinance here.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Should I ask why you're in the ninth level?  It certainly isn't because of your halo.........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

that's cause it went down the toilet...:toilclaw:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

and exploded.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

no...disintegrated soon as the chlorine hit it...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Should I ask why you're in the ninth level?  *



...Satan needed a new apprentice...since Trump was busy with his show.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

Won't anyone come visit me in the 8th level?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

nope.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 10, 2004)

*hops down a level to bother her...and to get away from those danged harpies*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

what the hell?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

...tis what I say.  :shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what the hell? *



i agree...what the hell are we talking about again?  if it's halo i think i'm taking chad's he plays it too much, that or i could just hide it like his sister did


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

you shan't be taking my X-Box anywhere...I'll spar you for it.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you shan't be taking my X-Box anywhere...I'll spar you for it.   *



sparring i don't have a chance.  how about grappling at least then i have a small chance instead of no chance


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

...grappling..hrm...I get to use _both_ hands, right?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 10, 2004)

have i ever stopped you from using both hands, unless they get tied up...as long as i get to use my feet to kick everyone that tries to tickle me when i'm down


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

...that's why I was askin' if I could use both hands.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll grapple all of ya 

Hell I'll Bite all of ya too


----------



## someguy (Feb 11, 2004)

This topics gone to hell...
sorry bad joke i know...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

yeppers.. and I'm sure will continue to head south as per is the norm around here


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...we're as far south as we can get....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hell I'll Bite all of ya too



...I bite back.    -vampfeed-


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Owwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

um....no... :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good. I don't like it when people bite hard.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 15, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Good. I don't like it when people bite hard.



haha...my brother had me in a headlock and the only thing i could do was bite him...accidently bit too hard and drew blood, but i got out which counts and he ended up on the floor instead of me  :boing2:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...you've bitten me when I had you in a head lock...then I just had to switch where I was holding and that solved that little problem.   :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 16, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> haha...my brother had me in a headlock and the only thing i could do was bite him...accidently bit too hard and drew blood, but i got out which counts and he ended up on the floor instead of me  :boing2:


I hope you kicked him while he was down and made him go study.


----------



## Seig (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...you've bitten me when I had you in a head lock...then I just had to switch where I was holding and that solved that little problem.   :shrug:


Hey, this is a family show you perv.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

oh, blah....just had to move my hands so they were under her chin and away from incisors and bicuspids...oy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh, blah....just had to move my hands so they were under her chin and away from incisors and bicuspids...oy!


I remember biting Randy when he and I were grappling.. oh he had such a look on his face ~!!!  Had me in a reverse choke.. I leaned in and took a mouthful of his abs..  -vampfeed-


----------



## ZorkFanDM (Feb 16, 2004)

I am banished to the sixth level of Hell: The City of Dis

"You approach Satan's wretched city where you behold a wide plain surrounded by iron walls. Before you are fields full of distress and torment terrible. Burning tombs are littered about the landscape. Inside these flaming sepulchers suffer the heretics, failing to believe in God and the afterlife, who make themselves audible by doleful sighs. You will join the wicked that lie here, and will be offered no respite. The three infernal Furies stained with blood, with limbs of women and hair of serpents, dwell in this circle of Hell."

Man, that sounds _nasty_!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I remember biting Randy when he and I were grappling.. oh he had such a look on his face ~!!!  Had me in a reverse choke.. I leaned in and took a mouthful of his abs..  -vampfeed-



I get bitten even if we aren't grappling... :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I get bitten even if we aren't grappling... :idunno:




and who's the tall dark guy who walks by me and leans down to chew on me when I'm just standing there being good ??  *looking around*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

Dante.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Dante.




Not THAT Dark~!!!
*weirdo*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

hehe.   :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I get bitten even if we aren't grappling... :idunno:



don't play that innocent game with me...anyone that knows you knows that's fair from true....you know when you get bit at least by me you deserve it so blah


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah...I usually get something taken away...and when I try to get it back I get bitten...i.e., gloves....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...I usually get something taken away...and when I try to get it back I get bitten...i.e., gloves....



ha you deserved it.  you're always tickling or poking me.  so i take collateral to keep you from doing it and that just doesn't work so i do it to be mean


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...and with Kyle absconding with my glasses or my coat...bah, I say...and everyone says _I'm_ the mean one.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

_sun_glasses?:CTF:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...when I buy sunglasses...I buy in bulk...thank you, Wally World...over the summer...I had five pair...two broke at work...now I've got three...and a pair happens to be sitting on your coffee table...a pair is in my car on the clip, and my other pair is currently sitting on my dresser.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> _sun_glasses?:CTF:



and that's exactly what he looked like when he bolted for the door in the Ram's Den...bah.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...when I buy sunglasses...I buy in bulk...thank you, Wally World...over the summer...I had five pair...two broke at work...now I've got three...and a pair happens to be sitting on your coffee table...a pair is in my car on the clip, and my other pair is currently sitting on my dresser.


 
Oh ok, well in that case, you don't need this pair if you have 2 others.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yes huh!!!!!  it's the only silver pair I got at the moment.   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok here we go..

Are you Going to Hell?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...when I buy sunglasses...I buy in bulk...thank you, Wally World...over the summer...I had five pair...two broke at work...now I've got three...and a pair happens to be sitting on your coffee table...a pair is in my car on the clip, and my other pair is currently sitting on my dresser.



good god you got enough glasses?  you managed to leave a pair of glasses?  this coming from the vampire that when you wake him and have sun shine through the window you sound as though you're going to melt or die


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

I am 45% evil, and 55% good...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

38% evil
62% good
On the test..
Out of the 497358 people who have taken this test

18% hibernate in winter
14% are perverted
27% enjoy going on murderous rampages
26% think they are god
12% cause car crashes on purpose


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> this coming from the vampire that when you wake him and have sun shine through the window you sound as though you're going to melt or die



...tis because I _am_ melting...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...tis because I _am_ melting...



More like frying to a crisp.. least tis what I do..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Are you Going to Hell?


59% evil
41% good


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

It's only because I'm jealous of people who have drugs.  I'm the only one who should have drugs.  I am the drug dealer afterall.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...I didn't need a questionaire to tell me that I'm goin' to hell.    :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I didn't need a questionaire to tell me that I'm goin' to hell.    :uhyeah:



well it is a coin toss..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

to hell with that coin..hehe....I'm in the handbasket.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

*gets on bike and pedals madly..poking your head back into the basket.. Oops.. Oh Toto.. Come back come back~
errrr :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...err...don't poke me...beast.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...err...don't poke me...beast.




but you like it when I poke you... *quizzical frown*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...oy... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...oy... :uhyeah:


whats your reputation say


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

that I'm on a distinguished road...?    :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> that I'm on a distinguished road...?    :idunno:


uhhh.. No clue..
Mine just says.. You have 53 Reputation points.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yours says you will be famous soon enough.   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yours says you will be famous soon enough.   :uhyeah:




uhh where are you reading that


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

little green box beside the post count.


----------



## Seig (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> uhh where are you reading that


Mouse over.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Mouse over.



ohh I learn new schtuffs in here every day


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

heh...go figure.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 16, 2004)

You are more then likely going to hell.

50% evil 50% good 
  On the test..
Out of the 497392 people who have taken this test

18% hibernate in winter
14% are perverted
27% enjoy going on murderous rampages
26% think they are god
12% cause car crashes on purpose


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

haha!  Fuzzy's more evil than I am... :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> haha!  Fuzzy's more evil than I am... :rofl:



yeah right....  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

the quiz said so!!    :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> the quiz said so!!    :uhyeah:



Well I'm much more evil than any of ya.. soooo there..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

nuh-uh!...you were only 32%!!   :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm the most evil, but that's just cause I like drugs.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> nuh-uh!...you were only 32%!!   :uhyeah:



Bah.. I was talking life experiences.. *rolls owls*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

I like drugs just as much as the next guy....and the only reason you more life experiences is because you're ol-...er......well....you know why!    :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I like drugs just as much as the next guy....and the only reason you more life experiences is because you're ol-...er......well....you know why!    :uhyeah:




gee how many times did you tell me to quit acting like a kid tonight?? Huh huh huh~!!!!!  oh Big ole Poke~!!

*Sighs*
*yesh you heard that sigh *Snorts*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

yes....the one that sounds like a   :deadhorse ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes....the one that sounds like a   :deadhorse ...




Jennifer wishes it were a :deadhorse:  the poor thing.. she's got the worst luck.. make that no luck~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

seriously...she gets the most injuries I've ever seen a person get...oy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> seriously...she gets the most injuries I've ever seen a person get...oy!



yeppers.. and I will swear that hand is smashed.. and course she won't go to the ER.. the loon~!!!

pffffts


----------

